# How do I get rid of "enter network password" window?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

How can I get rid of the "enter network password" window that pops up every time I boot up? I am not networked at this point but I will soon. But I don't need the window, as the networking will be two computers side by side used only by me.

Thanks!


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

Click on Start --> Settings --> Control Panel , double click on the Network icon . 
All you need in this Window is Dial-Up-Adaptor & TCP/IP.
Delete the others .
Ignore the warning message about not being complete . That's OK .
If you ever need to Network , you can add them on again .


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Go to Control Panel/Passwords/User Profiles. Check 'All users use the same 
settings'. 
Do not reboot at this point.

Now go to ControlPanel/Network. 
Choose Windows Logon as Primary Login.

Open system.ini, and delete all lines under 
[Password Lists]

No joy?

Go to Start/Find/Files or Folders, and type *.pwl in the 'named' field. 
Delete the files with the *.pwl extension that come up.

Now reboot 
You should now get the login box. Type your name and leave the password field blank. 
Click OK.

Good luck,


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Followed this one with interest because after reinstalling Dial-up Networking recently I now get that dratted Windows Password box on boot. Did everythingl that Tony Klein suggested to the letter but it still pops up. Aaaaaagghhh!!

Any more suggestions, please!!?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Download the attached pwl.txt, save as (rename to) pwl.*reg* and doubleclick to merge into the Registry.

Reboot.

Good luck,


----------



## rawmeat (May 17, 1999)

You must have not followed Tony's advise to the letter. I suspect that you missed the part about not entering a password after the reboot. You will always get one prompt for password, but leaving it blank will inform the system not to prompt again.

As Shelley is going to log into a network soon (hopefully the same one that is being prompted for), you should not delete the network client, simply set windows login as the primary login.


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Hi guys, and thanks for the extra suggestions. I had followed Tony's advice to the letter but I looked back at JMatt's comments, "All you need in this Window is Dial-Up-Adaptor & TCP/IP. Delete the others", and applied that too. Problem gone. Is there any way of removing this password dialogue problem on a more permanent basis, just in case it happens again? I'm the only user of this pc, so I don't need a password.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Usually choosing Windows Logon as Primary Login in Control Panel/Network is enough to do the trick.

You shouldn't get any more password prompts now.

And in case you ever should get one again, don't forget to bookmark this thread... 

Cheers,


----------

